

Twilio Closes Funding Round, Lands Major Customers For Its Telephony API - thepanister
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/02/twilio-closes-funding-round-lands-major-customers-for-its-telephony-api/

======
antoineg
Great news for the Twilio team! This is a big vote of confidence in the
company and their product offering.

------
bravura
Does it support receiving SMS messages? I looked at the features, and I don't
see this functionality.

~~~
Barnabas
No, look at TextMarks.com or ZeepMobile.com for SMS. A mashup between a
service like that and Twilio would be very cool, however.

Twilio is great for building the kind of phone apps you get when you call your
credit card company to get your balance, for example. It makes programming an
Interactive Voice Response (IVR) application a piece of cake. Once you learn
the REST interface and the really simple XML syntax, you can use whatever
language/platform you want to build your app and host it on your own web
server. When a call comes in, Twilio hits a URL that you set up and executes
your script.

I was able to set up a pretty complete voicemail/calling card application in
only about three weeks of spare time hacking. Please check it out:
<http://ThisLineIsSecure.com>. Twilio made this project absurdly easy.

------
bradgessler
Congrats! We've talked to the Twillio team and they're great.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
(to save you the 3 minutes of googling around,) brad is apparently from
<http://www.polleverywhere.com/> , a YC startup that does sms polling

~~~
bart
Is pooleverywhere.com in the operation profit?

------
davemc500hats
congrats Jeff... happy to be in the round :)

\- dmc

------
daveschappell
congrats to the Twilio team -- fantastic progress!

------
foogoo
Cheetos!

